# Zu was dient eigentlich activeX ?



## kurtparis (12. November 2004)

Beim surfen auf diesem und anderen Foren habe ich öfters von activeX , und (Sicherheits)-Problemen damit gelesen. Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe scheint es zum Aufruf  bestimmter Funktionen auf Websites zu dienen. Nun frage ich mich aber, zu was activeX eigentlich dient, da ja die gleichen Funktionen mit anderen Browsern als IE und anderen Systemen (selbst IE auf Mac) auch gehen.
Vielleicht kanns mir jemand kurz erklären?


----------



## morph-x (15. November 2004)

AktiveX ist Microsofts Gegenstück zu Java (sollte es jedenfalls werden). 
Es läuft nur auf Windows-PC's. 
Der IE erkennt als einziger Browser diese aktiven Elemente. 
Andere können evtl. nachgerüstet werden. Ein AktX - Control kann auf dem PC alles ausführen, was irgendein anderes 
Windowsprogramm auch darf/kann. Lese- u. Schreibzugriffe, Befehle eingeben, 
Programmabläufe ändern, Installationen durchführen, Ok - auch bunte Bilder darstellen, 
Animationen aufrufen usw. Je nach Programmierung aber auch mehrere Funktionen gleichzeitig. 
Animationen zeigen und im Hintergrund in bestimmten Dateien spezielle Befehle ablegen. 
AktiveX wird vom Prozessor direkt ausgeführt -ohne Umwege. 
Der einzige “Schutz” besteht in der digitalen Signatur dieser Controls - nur 
kann ein Control auch nur “behaupten” es sei sicher. 
Befindet sich ein solches Teil auf der Platte, kann jede Website dieses AktiveX-Element 
ausführen - ohne Bestätigung. 
Ein von einer Webseite heruntergeladens “sicheres” Contol kann von anderen AktiveX-Elementen aktiviert werden und auch versuchen, 
das gleiche Control nochmal runterzuladen. Wenn nun im Downloaddialog auf “Abbrechen”, “Nein” usw. geklickt wird, wird das bereits früher geladene Control trotzdem aktiviert. 
Der Unterschied zwischen Download und Aktivierung ist nicht erkennbar. 
Weiterhin besteht die Möglichkeit die CLSID des Objektes zu fälschen, oder die digitale Signatur in betrügerischer Absicht von der Zertifizierungsstelle zu erlangen.

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Grimreaper (15. November 2004)

Kleine Ergänzung:
Ein Beispiel für ein ActiveX Control ist das Teil auf der Windows Update Seite, das die Updates raussucht.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## kurtparis (15. November 2004)

Danke für die Erklärungen. Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, kann mir also eigentlich activeX als Webmacher egal sein, sofern ich nur "normale" HTML/Javascript/Css und php funktionen verwende oder.. ?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (15. November 2004)

..es sei denn du möchtest deinen Usern einen Exploit aufs Auge drücken! Dann solltest du dich mit ActiveX beschäftigen.. =)


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. November 2004)

Kommt drauf an.... zur Anzeige von bspw. Flash, Videos, PDFs, MS-Office-Dokumenten verwendet der IE.....ActiveX-Controls.
Aber drum kümmern musst du dich eigentlich weniger


----------



## kurtparis (15. November 2004)

Bei Flash ?
Zu welcher funktion von Flash, die auf allen Systemen und Browsern funktioniert braucht man denn  aX ?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. November 2004)

Wie fatalus schon schrieb: Das Flash-Plugin für den Internet Explorer ist ein ActiveX-Control. Somit braucht man mit dem IE für _alle_ Funktionen von Flash ActiveX


----------



## kurtparis (15. November 2004)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie fatalus schon schrieb: Das Flash-Plugin für den Internet Explorer ist ein ActiveX-Control. Somit braucht man mit dem IE für _alle_ Funktionen von Flash ActiveX


Das würde heissen das es einen speziellen Flash-Plugin nur für IE-Windows gibt und einen anderen für z.B. Firefox-Windows ?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. November 2004)

Der IE ist da eine Extrawurst, alle anderen nennenswerten Browser unter Windows (Mozilla [inkl. Firefox], Opera, Netscape) benötigen ein seperates Plugin.


----------



## kurtparis (16. November 2004)

Night Vision Worker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..es sei denn du möchtest deinen Usern einen Exploit aufs Auge drücken! Dann solltest du dich mit ActiveX beschäftigen.. =)


Ich wüsste wirklich nicht welchen Sinn es machen könnte, auf einer Website Funktionen einzubauen, die nur auf Windows-PCs, und mit IE funktionieren ?


----------



## Grimreaper (16. November 2004)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wüsste wirklich nicht welchen Sinn es machen könnte, auf einer Website Funktionen einzubauen, die nur auf Windows-PCs, und mit IE funktionieren ?


Das ist z. B. für Intranetanwendungen interessant.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Night Vision Worker (16. November 2004)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wüsste wirklich nicht welchen Sinn es machen könnte, auf einer Website Funktionen einzubauen, die nur auf Windows-PCs, und mit IE funktionieren ?



..nunja, solange der Großteil aller Internet-User IE verwendet ist es schon eine Überlegung wert. ..zumindest falls man sich für Exploits interessiert!


----------



## kurtparis (16. November 2004)

Night Vision Worker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..nunja, solange der Großteil aller Internet-User IE verwendet ist es schon eine Überlegung wert. ..zumindest falls man sich für Exploits interessiert!


Genau solche Sites sind mir, als Mac-user der absolute Grauss..
Meiner Meinung nach sind Sites die nur auf bestimmten Systemen/Browsern funktionieren, keinen Cent wert. Ist so ähnlich als würde man Radioprogramme nur für Besitzer einer Steroanlage einer bestimmten Marke machen.


----------

